# [SOLVED] How to PAE kernel?

## FrostyX

Hi,

I am little confused about PAE kernel. Apparently it is no big deal, but I cannot find any informations how to make it work. In menuconfig I have found something related with it and did this:

```
CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=n

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_M386=n

CONFIG_M486=n

```

Then I have recompilled my kernel (3.7.1) and rebooted to it. Boot was ok,  in htop I saw 4G ram - awesome. 

Problem was that flash in browser throws kernel panic, mpd didnt want play, ...

Did I make something wrong or didnt make something at all?

ThanksLast edited by FrostyX on Mon Oct 07, 2013 4:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Please post the error text associated with the Flash player.  If possible, please find a way to reproduce the failure using only Free software.  Non-free software should not cause the problem you describe, but it may be easier to debug your problem if full source for all components is available.

----------

## FrostyX

I am sorry for long time to my response.

I think we should go from beginning. That is what I get while booting

```

 * Loading module snd-mixer-oss ...

 * Failed to load snd-mixer-oss

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-pcm-oss ...

 * Failed to load snd-pcm-oss

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module oss/snd-seq-oss ...

 * Failed to load oss/snd-seq-oss

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-seq-device ...

 * Failed to load snd-seq-device

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-seq-dummy ...

 * Failed to load snd-seq-dummy

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-seq-midi-event ...

 * Failed to load snd-seq-midi-event

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-seq ...

 * Failed to load snd-seq

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hrtimer ...

 * Failed to load snd-hrtimer

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hwdep ...

 * Failed to load snd-hwdep

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-page-alloc ...

 * Failed to load snd-page-alloc

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-pcm ...

 * Failed to load snd-pcm

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-timer ...

 * Failed to load snd-timer

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd ...

 * Failed to load snd

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-analog ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-analog

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-ca0110 ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-ca0110

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-ca0132 ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-ca0132

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-cirrus ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-cirrus

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-cmedia ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-cmedia

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-conexant ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-conexant

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-hdmi ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-hdmi

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-idt ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-idt

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-realtek ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-realtek

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-si3054 ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-si3054

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec-via ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec-via

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-codec ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-codec

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module snd-hda-intel ...

 * Failed to load snd-hda-intel

 [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

```

Why these modules failed to start? I think they failed cause same problem as my other problems.

----------

## Hu

With the information you have provided, we cannot tell why those modules failed to start.  Check that the modules exist and that they were built with the same .config as the running kernel.  Check dmesg for further details.

----------

## FrostyX

I have copied .config from kernel what I am currently using. 

There is outputs of 

```
 find /usr/src/linux-* |grep snd
```

PAE - http://pastebin.com/RfAJdUsc

Non-PAE - http://pastebin.com/KWWbKidz

and dmesg - http://pastebin.com/KMCQR6BW

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FrostyX,

When you change a major kernel option like PAE, everything in the kernel needs to be rebuilt.

The make system isn't that clever, so start the build sequence with 

```
make clean
```

which removes all of the intermediate binaries that make might otherwise reuse.

----------

## FrostyX

Thank you NeddySeagoon,

I next time I will think on this. But it probably not helped.

I just did 

```
make clean

make
```

and booted new kernel image. Still same error wihle booting

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FrostyX,

Are you sure you are running your new kernel?

What does 

```
uname -a
```

show?

The date/time are the date and time that the kernel was made.   Does that look right?

If not, you are not running the kernel you think you are.

When you do 

```
modprobe snd-mixer-oss
```

to load the module by hand,  what error do you get?

If it fails more information will be at the end of dmesg.

----------

## FrostyX

```
uname -a
```

prints

```
Linux thinkpad 3.10.7-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Sep 14 14:27:15 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

It right, cause I made this kernel few minutes ago.

I am bit confused, cause using modprobe, these modules didnt fail to start. You can see - no errors

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe oss/snd-seq-oss 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-seq-device 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-seq-dummy 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-seq-midi-event 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-seq

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hrtimer 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hwdep 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-page-alloc 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-pcm 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-timer 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-analog

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-ca0110

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-ca0132

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-cirrus

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-cmedia

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-conexant

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-hdmi

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-idt 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-realtek

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-si3054 

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-via

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec

$[FrostyX  ~]-> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

but still I cant control my sound, cause 

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> alsamixer 

cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
```

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

mpd refuses to play:

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> mpc play

...

ERROR: problems opening audio device
```

Thank you for being interested about my issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FrostyX,

Did you follow the alsa guide to set up the user space parts of alsa?

Is your user in the audio group?

Thats required to be able to use audio hardware.

This will be easier to investigate now flash is not involved.

----------

## FrostyX

Stupid, stupid, stupid FrostyX. 

I always forget to make modules_install. Now I am on new kernel and everything looks right. I only have 2G RAM so far. On monday, I am buying next 2G so I will see if PAE is successfuly configured or not. 

If I will se 4G RAM on 

```
Linux thinkpad 3.10.7-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Sep 14 14:27:15 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 I will set topic name as Solved cause make modules_install

So far, thank you very much for your time. I appreciate it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FrostyX,

Some early hardware hides RAM behind the PCI memory mapped IO space at the top of the 32 bit address space and does not remap it above 4G.

If you have this sort of hardware, you can try a BIOS update which is risky and may not fix it anyway.

Worst care, you will only see just over 3G of your 4G of RAM.

----------

## FrostyX

Sorry it took so much time, but its finally solved. I have new memory and kernel sees it. 

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> uname -a

Linux thinkpad 3.10.7-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Sep 14 14:27:15 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
$[FrostyX  ~]-> free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3975888    2455280    1520608          0     176128     824592

-/+ buffers/cache:    1454560    2521328

```

Thank you very much for your help. I want ask one more question. What of these 

```
CONFIG_X86_PAE=y 

CONFIG_X86_32=y 

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=n 

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y 

CONFIG_M386=n 

CONFIG_M486=n 
```

are necessary to do this job?

Anyway I am marking topic as [SOLVED].

----------

